# The Classical and Baroque Masters and which Romantic composers they would love



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I had this thinking of who the Classical and Baroque Masters would love and here is what I came up with

1. Mozart would love Mendelssohn and be partial to Chopin. He would despise Liszt's showmanship and lack of form over taste and Schumann's fluctuations in quality.
2. Beethoven definitely would love Liszt, Wagner and Dvorak. Heck Beethoven already gave his approval of Liszt's playing, and Czerny was Liszt's teacher. Wagner's orchestral writing from Rienzi onward would have blown Beethoven over and force him to adopt Wagner as his son.
3. Bach would definitely like Brahms's form and control and Bruckner's counterpoint and religious bent.
4. Haydn would like Mendelssohn and Brahms
5. Schubert would like Dvorak. Dvorak had the gift of melody and he imposed it upon his symphonies and chamber music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vivaldi would like Tchaikovsky and Paganini. Beautiful melodies that Vivaldi loved to use during his Era. 
Handel would like Mendelssohn.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vivaldi would like Tchaikovsky and Paganini. Beautiful melodies that Vivaldi loved to use during his Era. 
Handel would like Mendelssohn.
Bach would like the late Schubert and Mendelssohn as well.
Beethoven would like Mendelssohn, Brahms, Mahler, and Sibelius. Beethoven would love the Romantic Era imo. 
Mozart would like Dvorak.
Haydn would like Weber and Mendelssohn


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think Beethoven would stand Mahler. Mahler would be overblown for him. I don't think he would stand Mendelssohn, Mendsellsohn is too polite. Remember Beethoven had harsh things to say about Mozartian type composers like Rossini


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> 1. Mozart would love Mendelssohn and be partial to Chopin. He would despise Liszt's showmanship and lack of form over taste and Schumann's fluctuations in quality.
> 4. Haydn would like Mendelssohn and Brahms
> 5. Schubert would like Dvorak. Dvorak had the gift of melody and he imposed it upon his symphonies and chamber music.


I think I agree here. Enough anyway. Now let me be negative. :tiphat:



ScipioAfricanus said:


> 3. Bach would definitely like Brahms's form and control and Bruckner's counterpoint and religious bent.


Bruckner was a Catholic and Bach a Lutheran, so some distrust bound to be there. Also, Brahm's form was very much Classical, since form wasn't much in Baroque times. I think Bach would like Mendelssohn best.

Beethoven.

Beethoven hated Romanticism in technical matters. Mendelssohn, Schumann and Chopin etc. take much more from his lesser contemporaries in general, though were mostly in awe of him of course. He said Spohr was too chromatic, what does that say for the rest? Of his contemporaries he liked Cherubini, the most conservative/classical of them best.



ScipioAfricanus said:


> Heck Beethoven already gave his approval of Liszt's playing


I'm reminded of a quote of Mendelssohn's "all hands, no brains". Of course, Beethoven was deaf when the mentioned interview happened.

As for Wagner, I think he would have no time for him. Too chromatic. Not tight enough form. The only Romantic composer I can imagine Beethoven really liking is Dvorak, and even him with a pinch of salt.

I am reminded of a quote from someone I can't remember properly saying that after a certain stage a composer stops being seriously interested in other composers' works, except for what they can steal from them. This, while not entirely true, does it seem to me to be a good general guideline.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I had this thinking of who the Classical and Baroque Masters would love and here is what I came up with
> 
> 1. Mozart would love Mendelssohn and be partial to Chopin. He would despise Liszt's showmanship and lack of form over taste and Schumann's fluctuations in quality.
> 2. Beethoven definitely would love Liszt, Wagner and Dvorak. Heck Beethoven already gave his approval of Liszt's playing, and Czerny was Liszt's teacher. Wagner's orchestral writing from Rienzi onward would have blown Beethoven over and force him to adopt Wagner as his son.
> ...


but Beethoven and Schubert are Romantics o3o


----------

